# All dialects: Thunder/lightning/rain/wind/clouds



## Hemza

Hello,

How thunder/lightning/rain/wind are called across the dialects? In Morocco, I know:
 رعد (ra3d) for thunder
 برق (barq and may be barg in some areas?) for lightning
مطر/شتاء/نوء (mTar/shtaa/nuu) for rain
ريح (ree7) for wind
سحاب/غيوم (s7aab/ghyuum) for clouds

Thank you.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Syrian Arabic:

رعيد r3iid = thunder
رعدة ra3de = thunderclap,
برق barq = lightning,
عوّة مار جرجس 3awwet maar jérjos = name of a big thunderstorm that comes every year in April),
فرتونة fartuune = storm,
نوّة nawwe = storm,

مطر maTar = rain,
شتة šéte = rain,
طوفان Tawafaan = deluge, torrential rain,
مطر عرمرمية maTar 3aramramiyye = deluge, torrential rain,
شرير šriir = continuous rain,
سيل seel and مطر سيل maTar seel = heavy rain,
غدير ميّ ġadiir mayy = heavy rain,
غيس ġees = life-giving, welcomed heavy rain (after a long drought for example),
سيلة seele = shower (fr. averse, short time heavy rain),
زخّة مطر xazzet maTar = shower (fr. averse, short time heavy rain),
كبسة kébse = shower (fr. averse, short time heavy rain),
عابورة = 3aabuura = shower (fr. averse, short time heavy rain, from Syriac ܥܵܒ݂ܘܿܪܵܐ),
بخّة baxxa = drizzle,
نخناخ naxnaax and نفناف nafnaaf = light drizzle (in winter),

هواء hawa = wind ; (ريح rii7 is more for farts, but sometimes used for wind too),
هواء مطر hawa maTar = rainy wind,
غربي ġarbi = wind coming from West (considered as a fresh wind in summer as it comes from the sea),

غيم ġeem = clouds,
شوبة šoobe = little low-hanging cloud when it's really hot,
عفار 3faar = dust cloud.

These are some old words probably not understood (or understood with another meaning) nowadays:

بخبوخة baxbuuxa and رخّ raxx = drizzle.

جنوب junuub = wind from the South.

سماوي samaawi = wind from the North.

شرد šard = rain that enters the house because of the wind (like it falls askew and can enter through a window).

شلوق šluuq = name of a hot wind coming from South. Same origin than _Jaloque _in Spanish and _Scirocco _in Italian. Also linked to Syriac ܫܲܠܸܩ šaliq 'to boil'.

شمالة šmèèle* = name of a wind coming from North.
*The alif is pronounced just as in مبارح.

شوب šoob = name of a hot wind in a desert. See also ܫܲܘܒܵܢܵܐ.


----------



## raamez

WannaBFluent said:


> Syrian Arabic:
> 
> رعيد r3iid = thunder
> رعدة ra3de = thunderclap,
> برق barq = lightning,
> عوّة مار جرجس 3awwet maar jérjos = name of a big thunderstorm that comes every year in April),
> فرتونة fartuune = storm,
> نوّة nawwe = storm,
> 
> مطر maTar = rain,
> شتة šéte = rain,
> طوفان Tawafaan = deluge, torrential rain,
> مطر عرمرمية maTar 3aramramiyye = deluge, torrential rain,
> شرير šriir = continuous rain,
> سيل seel and مطر سيل maTar seel = heavy rain,
> غدير ميّ ġadiir mayy = heavy rain,
> غيس ġees = life-giving, welcomed heavy rain (after a long drought for example),
> سيلة seele = shower (fr. averse, short time heavy rain),
> زخّة مطر xazzet maTar = shower (fr. averse, short time heavy rain),
> كبسة kébse = shower (fr. averse, short time heavy rain),
> عابورة = 3aabuura = shower (fr. averse, short time heavy rain, from Syriac ܥܵܒ݂ܘܿܪܵܐ),
> بخّة baxxa = drizzle,
> نخناخ naxnaax and نفناف nafnaaf = light drizzle (in winter),
> 
> هواء hawa = wind ; (ريح rii7 is more for farts, but sometimes used for wind too),
> هواء مطر hawa maTar = rainy wind,
> غربي ġarbi = wind coming from West (considered as a fresh wind in summer as it comes from the sea),
> 
> غيم ġeem = clouds,
> شوبة šoobe = little low-hanging cloud when it's really hot,
> عفار 3faar = dust cloud.
> 
> These are some old words probably not understood (or understood with another meaning) nowadays:
> 
> بخبوخة baxbuuxa and رخّ raxx = drizzle.
> 
> جنوب junuub = wind from the South.
> 
> سماوي samaawi = wind from the North.
> 
> شرد šard = rain that enters the house because of the wind (like it falls askew and can enter through a window).
> 
> شلوق šluuq = name of a hot wind coming from South. Same origin than _Jaloque _in Spanish and _Scirocco _in Italian. Also linked to Syriac ܫܲܠܸܩ šaliq 'to boil'.
> 
> شمالة šmèèle* = name of a wind coming from North.
> *The alif is pronounced just as in مبارح.
> 
> شوب šoob = name of a hot wind in a desert. See also ܫܲܘܒܵܢܵܐ.


May I ask what do you use as a source for these words?


----------



## WannaBFluent

raamez said:


> May I ask what do you use as a source for these words?


Mostly from Barthélemy's _Dictionnaire Arabe - Français, Dialectes de Syrie_.


----------



## Ectab

In Iraqi:
رعيد (ri3iid) for thunder
برق (bariq) for lightning (barq when followed by a vowel)
مطر (muTar) for rain
هوه (hawa) for wind
غيوم (ghiyuum) for clouds (ghyuum when preceded by a vowel)


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> Hello,
> 
> How thunder/lightning/rain/wind are called across the dialects? In Morocco, I know:
> رعد (ra3d) for thunder
> برق (barq and may be barg in some areas?) for lightning
> مطر/شتاء/نوء (mTar/shtaa/nuu) for rain
> ريح (ree7) for wind
> سحاب/غيوم (s7aab/ghyuum) for clouds
> 
> Thank you.



Same in Tunisia and would like to add storm/dust عجاج
Humidity (outdoor): سقعة


----------



## Ectab

tounsi51 said:


> Same in Tunisia and would like to add storm/dust عجاج


We also have عجاج/عجاجة meaning dust or sandstorm, in Iraqi.


----------



## Ectab

WannaBFluent said:


> شتة šéte = rain,


Is there a difference in the pronunciation of e vs é?


----------



## WannaBFluent

Ectab said:


> Is there a difference in the pronunciation of e vs é?


é is pronounced as a schwa /ə/ in traditional Damascene Arabic.


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> Same in Tunisia and would like to add storm/dust عجاج
> Humidity (outdoor): سقعة





Ectab said:


> We also have عجاج/عجاجة meaning dust or sandstorm, in Iraqi.


In Morocco as well, عجاج/عجاجة means sandstorm. Dust is غبرة.

Humidity, I don't know, may be بل? or رطوبة or may be سقعة as in Tunisia? @fenakhay @I.K.S. I need you .


----------



## Hemza

WannaBFluent said:


> شوب šoob = name of a hot wind in a desert. See also ܫܲܘܒܵܢܵܐ.


I discovered this word with my Palestinian mates, it was a new word to me. For a heatwave or even a strong hot weather, we say صهد (Sahd) which as well was new to them .


----------



## I.K.S.

Hemza said:


> Humidity, I don't know, may be بل? or رطوبة or may be سقعة as in Tunisia? @fenakhay @I.K.S. I need you .


They say برودة for that meaning, or sometimes use ميديتي ''borrowed from French'' for moisture found in walls.


Hemza said:


> I discovered this word with my Palestinian mates, it was a new word to me. For a heatwave or even a strong hot weather, we say صهد (Sahd) which as well was new to them .


We also call it shoom.


----------



## fenakhay

Hemza said:


> ريح (ree7) for wind


Some people in western Morocco call it: برد (bard).


Hemza said:


> Humidity, I don't know, may be بل? or رطوبة or may be سقعة as in Tunisia? @fenakhay @I.K.S. I need you .


I personally say رطوبة (rTuuba or ruTuuba)

I would also add:

hail = تبروري (tabruuri)

cold wind = غربي (gharbi); typically from the west

hot wind = شرقي (sharqi); typically from the east

dew = ندى (ndaa)


----------



## Hemza

fenakhay said:


> Some people in western Morocco call it: برد (bard).


I didn't know this. I would have understood it as "cold" only.


fenakhay said:


> I personally say رطوبة (rTuuba or ruTuuba)


Me too .


fenakhay said:


> hail = تبروري (tabruuri)


This word is one of the few typically Maghrebi word found from Morocco to Western Egypt and nowhere else (I don't think Mauritanians have ever seen hail).


fenakhay said:


> cold wind = غربي (gharbi); typically from the west
> 
> hot wind = شرقي (sharqi); typically from the east
> 
> dew = ندى (ndaa)


Amongst these, I only know شرقي because I used to go to Morocco in summer during the dry season .


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ectab said:


> In Iraqi:
> رعيد (ri3iid) for thunder


I’ve never heard this, it’s always رعد.


----------



## Ectab

Mahaodeh said:


> I’ve never heard this, it’s always رعد.


I always heard رعيد. You can even google it to find many youtube videos or tweets, facebook posts..etc uses رعيد for thunder. However, رعد (pronounced ra3ad) might be used either as a learned borrowing from standard Arabic or some dialects, as I was referring to Baghdadi Arabic.


----------



## elroy

Palestinian:
thunder: رَعْد
lightning: بَرْق
rain: شِتا
wind: هَوا
clouds: غْيوم


----------



## Schem

Thunder: رعد ra3ad
Lightning: برق barg
Rain: مطر meTar / سيل sēl (heavy rain) / رشّة raššeh (drizzle)
Hail: برد barad
Wind: هويات heuyāt / ريح rīx
Clouds: غيم ghēm / خيال khyāl (rainy clouds)
Sandstorm: 3ijjeh عجّة
Dust: غبار ghbār


----------

